# What are these two bait fish?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Please ID. I think one is a mullet. Thanks


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Top is a menhaden. Bottom what i call "finger mullet"


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna say a shad and a bull minnow.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO first one minhaeden second one mullet


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

#1 is a menhaden, #2 looks like a very small mullet.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

#1 spot, or shad, same thing

#2 Baby finger mullet, possibly baby mullet


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yep ........:thumbsup:


----------



## N2FISHN (Aug 4, 2008)

#1 MENHADEN
#2 SMALL FINGER MULLET

mehaden need lots of water flow (live well/ bait bucket) to keep alive and die quickly on the hook finger mullet are hardy stay alive on the hook and in the live well or bait bucket ...hope this helps


----------

